

Show HN: I had 14% battery left and I made this Name Maker for your Startup - humanarity
https://yonerate.appspot.com

======
melvinram
Also, I would expect that the names would be checked for domain availability
before being presented and it wasn't.

~~~
tiagocesar
Maybe if his batteries were around 20%...

~~~
mathgeek
It's really too bad that he doesn't own a computer with a charging port.
Imagine what he could have made!

------
melvinram
On Safari 8.0.4, it doesn't display the generated names. I see they were
generated in the console log. It works in Chrome.

~~~
christianmann
I can see the names on Safari 7.1.3, OSX.

------
LukeB_UK
A lot of the names that it threw out for me just looked like random strings of
letters.

~~~
humanarity
I hope you get a better go next time! I just got 'amaztion.com', and
'prosable.io' I was stoked.

I thought about filtering the words to make them more 'readable' but I decided
that, for me at least, seeing all that unfamiliar randomness, helped me riff
on what names might work. Like, "Oh, that sounds alright, if I just move that
letter around." So I think the random words can work as starting points, as
well as the words that just work: like 'bookism' (the .io is there).

------
stockkid
How does it work? Will you open source this at any point?

~~~
humanarity
It just performs some random modifications of the words you enter: delete
vowels, double letters, and add a suffix as well as a bit more. There name
checking doesn't use whois it checks if the site is responsive, which seems to
be reasonably (tho I wouldn't claim 100%) accurate!

I'll think about putting it on GitHub.

There's also a github here which uses virtually the same name modifications as
this one (the README.md explains more) :
[https://github.com/humanarity/fakefakeproducthunt-
gh](https://github.com/humanarity/fakefakeproducthunt-gh)

~~~
stockkid
Thanks. This is cool.

------
tiagocesar
A little jewel; congrats

~~~
humanarity
Thank you. I got the power back on :)

------
jstanley
This does not seem to do anything

~~~
robbyking
You have to enter your one sentence pitch first. Maybe the site's ulterior
motive is to steal start-up ideas.

